# Which Bandsaw Would Be Better?



## Susan_in_SF (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi Guys,
I have a standard Central Machinery 416 horizontal bandsaw.  I try my best to buy vintage USA equipment that is not too big for my 1 car garage.  I came across an older, larger USA bandsaw where parts are no longet made for.  From what I read online, it looks like this 712 Bainbridge Bandsaw uses a 5/8" blade that is a little thinner than the 1/2" blade that my 416 uses.  At the bottom of this post is a pic of the Bainbridge.  The owner is willing to barter for it.  Would you advise me to keep my current 416, or would I be better off with the more rare. But larger 712?  Thanks!


----------



## benmychree (Aug 30, 2017)

I'd want to see how straight it cuts -----


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 30, 2017)

And look for any issues that would be difficult to repair without new factory parts...


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 31, 2017)

Looks like it's made of aluminum alloy so it's probably lighter and easier to maneuver around than the cast iron tanks most of us have.
Very collectible! Check the gearbox..
Mark S.
ps be careful of that "hold-up" bracket directly down from the gearbox, don't get your finger caught in there...


----------



## richl (Sep 1, 2017)

If the money is right, and here were no obvious damage or broken stuff, I'd buy it. It looks like a pretty straightforward design.
My 4x6 works and does much that I need, but a better built, lighter, bigger machine can always find a home in my garage

Rich


----------



## dlane (Sep 1, 2017)

X2 on the pictured one , if it doesn't say China on it


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 1, 2017)

Every thing looks well built in the pic. But the vise looks riley cheesy.


----------



## coffmajt (Sep 1, 2017)

kd4gij said:


> Every thing looks well built in the pic. But the vise looks riley cheesy.



Looking at the pictures makes me think the saw is a 7  x 12. If so, most are designed for 3/4 wide blades. When you look at the saw make sure the blade teeth stick out over the wheel by at least the depth of the tooth. Thickness can be accommodated with the way you set the guide bearings. What you don't seem to have on the saw is hydraulic downfeed and coolant. Both can be overcome by a good operator. If you need to cut larger parts than your original saw can handle then you should negotiate a good price and smile. Good hunting. Jack


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 2, 2017)

I'd say if there's no cracks or breakage in the aluminum machine and it cuts at least fair it would come home with me. The vise jaws can be made better , a hydraulic cylinder for feeds can be built or coolant all can be added. I'd say if it's under $200. It's a fair deal. But you can offer less and see. It's not in stone.


----------

